# skeptical about 2BM



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

so from the start I have always used my trusty £2 Halfords bucket, sans grit guard.
Now I know im in the tiny minority, with the 2BM being pretty much universally accepted. But is there any studies etc out there that show it really makes a difference? If I was to sink the money to get 2 buckets+grit guards, it would cost a pretty penny. 
Is it essential to have grit guards in both buckets?

But most importantly, is this all snake oil, or is there reliable stuidies on the matter?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

2bm definitely ok difference between wash bucket without a rinse bucket is night and day. Grit guards I've never bothered with and not had issues.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

The essential thing is not allowing your wash mitt to come into contact with the entrianed dirt in the bottom of the bucket 

John


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

2BM or some use one and blast the mitt with a hose opposed to a rinse bucket but definitely worth using either, for me it’s 2BM as it works for me. 
Grit guards are a topic of debate that has and will go on and on personally I use them and think they are beneficial but others don’t and are more than happy.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I was washing my car one day & the neighbor asked why I was using 2 buckets,,after I’d washed it & it wasn’t that bad really but I showed the neighbor the rinse bucket & he couldn’t believe how dirty the water was in it compared to the wash bucket that was still fairly clean.Ever since he’s used 2 buckets

Andy


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

so 2bm doesn't necessarily mean a grit guard in both?

would you put soap in the rinse bucket?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

you Don’t need 2buckets, think of it this way would you prefer to have a shower in dirty water ? Or clean every Time?


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

I mean this was no offence but if your worried about the money of an extra bucket and guard detailing is going to be a miserable experience.

the whole point is keeping the clean mitt away from dirty water, you can do this with 2BM, you could use multiple mitts or cloths or as said after every panel wash the mitt with running water they all have the same effect, some are easy some cost more


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> you Don't need 2buckets, think of it this way would you prefer to have a shower in dirty water ? Or clean every Time?


I'm liking that analogy Derek :lol:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

bigbruiser said:


> I mean this was no offence but if your worried about the money of an extra bucket and guard detailing is going to be a miserable experience.
> QUOTE]
> 
> it wasn't just the cost, it was the practicality of having to lug 2 buckets around the car aswell. but I was saying something similar the other day to a detailer friend; Ill spend £30 on a wax ill use only a few times, but wont spend £10 on a decent wheel brush...


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I use 2BM and have three gritguards, one in the wash bucket as a safety mechanism, but doing the 2BM there should be no grit in the wash bucket anyway, then two in the rinse bucket stacked on top of each other to keep my pad as far away from the bottom as possible, plus when i rub my pad on the guard to clean, I disturb all the grit so it means that with double the height, there is less risk of getting grit in the pad as it will be below the top grit guard quicker.

I also ring out the pad before it goes in the rinse bucket and that helps keep the rinse water cleaner.

Oh Tony I leave my buckets in the same place whilst I do the whole car, I am too lazy to lug them round :lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Fairtony said:


> bigbruiser said:
> 
> 
> > I mean this was no offence but if your worried about the money of an extra bucket and guard detailing is going to be a miserable experience.
> ...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If there's ever a reason to use two buckets, it's to look at the rinse water after you wash your car. :detailer:


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I think there is always a way to improve the wash process to minimise scratching in the process.
2BM is an improvement over a single bucket by reducing contamination of your clean mitt and clean wash mixture.
The addition of a sloped grit guard to allow agitation of the mitt in the rinse bucket is another improvement. 
Since the purpose of the suds is to hold the dirt / grit , getting too many in the rinse bucket is not great. So you can agitate the mitt but milk the rinse water out of the mitt onto the garden and not into the rinse bucket - therefore keeping the rinse water cleaner.
You can as suggested rinse the mitt with the hose - its about balancing water usage, clean mitt, less scratches etc.
I've even thought about hooking up an aquarium pump and filter to the rinse bucket to keep the water clean. I'm not quite at that point yet but stay tuned...

In the end it's your vehicle and you have to be happy. There's been anecdotes of neighbours using a hose and the broom the just swept the yard with to clean their car. It's up to them 

crash486


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

3bm too don't forget. 1 purely for wheels. 😀😀


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fairtony said:


> If I was to sink the money to get 2 buckets+grit guards, it would cost a pretty penny.


:lol: .... if you set-up a sinking fund over a period of time, then maybe the price of 2 buckets and grit-guards will not seem too exhorbitant to you :thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> 3bm too don't forget. 1 purely for wheels. 😀😀


Yep, 3 for me.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Apex Details uses one bucket but several mitts which are not returned to the bucket after it is done.

I just use one bucket with my rinseless wash


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

2BM absolutley definately works and is totally worth the small extra investment in a second bucket.

It effectively moves dirt off the car and into the rinse bucket and preserves your wash bucket mix and suds for longer, wheras 1BM definitely slops a lot of the dirt back into the wash suds and back onto the car paint 

The filthy dirty water in the second wash bucket is there to be seen and is all the proof you need. 

Grit guards ? Really not convinced at all. Tiny grit particles could easily be swirling round in the water and settle on top of the grit guard, instead of sinking down to the bottom.

What i do is hold my hand with wash mitt in the rinse bucket and twist swirl it back and forward a couple of times after each use on the car. This seems to get all the dirty water out of it and into the rinse bucket. Then squeeze most of the water out of it before returning to the wash bucket to pickup the next wash suds

I empty the rinse bucket, rinse it out and refill it a couple of times during the wash process, which is no great effort.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I do use 2 bucket but I rinse my pad out with a hose into the rinse bucket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have water near my car so can't hose or PW.
If you do as I'm forced to do you only need one bucket and guard.
You only need your bucket a little over half full and never need to rinse.
ONR is my best friend.
Use a pump sprayer to soak the car in ONR solution, lightly wipe down with an ONR soaked open cell sponge:doublesho or series of MF cloths, pat dry with a drying towel and finish with the QD or sealant of your choice:thumb:

Mind you a litre of ONR will set you back close on 20 quid

Not everyone's method but it works really well this time of year. If the car gets really muddy/ salty it's off to use my girls drive, pw and two buckets (with guards) :buffer:

Harry


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

£19.99 including P&P for two buckets and 2 grit guards. 
Probably cheaper if you search a little more and if you don't want guards. 
2 buckets is a detailing staple and one of a few things you use every single time you clean the car so worth having and paying for. 
That's takeaway money or for those that drink a few beers !

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-16L-Ca...0e0dfff691ff&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Detailing is a pass time of diminishing returns. An extra bucket costs about a quid, so the outlay is minimal, it takes no more time to use it, and even if it doesn't make the slightest difference, its cost a quid! If it does make a difference, then thats a mighty fine investment. 

If you make the second bucket clear, you will see for yourself just how much dirt you are separating from the soapy bucket. It isn't the be all end all, but it IS a worthwhile tool


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Detailing is a pass time of diminishing returns. An extra bucket costs about a quid, so the outlay is minimal, it takes no more time to use it, and even if it doesn't make the slightest difference, its cost a quid! If it does make a difference, then thats a mighty fine investment.
> 
> If you make the second bucket clear, you will see for yourself just how much dirt you are separating from the soapy bucket. It isn't the be all end all, but it IS a worthwhile tool


To be honest, I am sceptical about the 2BM too, but as stangalang says. For the cost, I do it.
I am not losing anything, except possibly 10p on the additional water

There is no harm in doing so.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Deathstar said:


> To be honest, I am sceptical about the 2BM too, but as stangalang says. For the cost, I do it.
> I am not losing anything, except possibly 10p on the additional water
> 
> There is no harm in doing so.


Yeah...I just bought a Megs Bucket and grit guard from Halfords. Thanks guys. You put it pretty plain and simple. Considering the cost, you're daft not to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

1 bucket no guards, I like to live on the edge &#55358;&#56609;


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I use 3 and my wash bucket has 2 grit guards stacked , but that’s only because they’re very deep buckets and I don’t wish to dip my arm upto my elbow to reach my pad at the bottom, as the watr level drops I will remove a guard. But even then at the end of washing my wash bucket has dirt trapped in the bottom so guards do there job, think of them like groins on a beach, prevent sand moving along well they stop,the grit swirling around in the water so it’s pretty much lays on the bottom like sediment.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

How dirty the car is must have a big factor on this. If you keep you car clean by low miles and regular cleaning them the 2 bucket wash can seem overkill as the rinse water isn't that dirty (mine isn't that bad). 

In the winter my rinse bucket is much worse than the summer even after one drive. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Kenan said:


> How dirty the car is must have a big factor on this. If you keep you car clean by low miles and regular cleaning them the 2 bucket wash can seem overkill as the rinse water isn't that dirty (mine isn't that bad).
> 
> In the winter my rinse bucket is much worse than the American even after one drive.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Believe me it will be bad,,I washed mine the other day & to be honest it didn't really need it & the water in the rinse bucket was filthy.

Andy


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

If you mutiply that accumulative grit in your rinse bucket over the year that has no bad contact with your paint.

Check our Jim @whitedetails he examines every car that comes into his studio, for bad contact, from incorrect technique to I'll fitting covers wrong washing methods or careless use of mechanical equipment.

Washing is a key facet of the detailing process, the 2bm was implemented by detailier for detailers, this is about precision to maximize results, each element of the process enhanced the final result. Once you become dedicated to improved quality all these honed ideas over time help, like forensic detailing. 

We are here to help plus assist, the professionals are supporting our desire to emulate what they are doing in passing on years and years of hard earned skills, it us your option to ignore that if you so desire, we are car guys we help each other towards those collective goals.

Good Luck.

John Tht.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Titanium Htail said:


> Washing is a key facet of the detailing process, the 2bm was implemented by detailier for detailers, this is about precision to maximize results, each element of the process enhanced the final result. Once you become dedicated to improved quality all these honed ideas over time help, like forensic detailing.


It's interesting you mention Forensic Detailing, cos it was his parody video from a little while ago, with the silly amount of buckets, that got me thinking that maybe it's all a bit silly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I've just been watching the video of the Dirt Lock wash bucket insert (https://www.thedetailguardz.com/col.../dirt-lock-turbine-powered-wash-bucket-insert), at about 29 secs he shows the noodle mitt with dirt on it saying each time you place your glove on the car it picks up millions of dirt particles that will end up in your wash bucket. It made me think that if that shot is representative of the process then the most harm is probably done simply by wiping the mitt over the car and moving the dirt that is already on there along the panel until it is lifted off.
I see it as beneficial to snow foam first to remove as much dirt as possible and then with the 2BM with grit guards in both and a scrubber in the rinse bucket. I finally wring the rinsed mitt out over the drive or usually my foot before dunking it in the soap bucket. Yes there are grit particles in the bottom of both buckets when I rinse them out but I think that I've tried my best.
Looking at the video above I'm not convinced that the Dirt Lock is any better than any other grit guard and that the smooth edges of the fins will not be as effective as sharp edges for removing grit on the mitt.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've wondered about this issue for some time. I was particularly sceptical about grit guards because the dirt is still there but I saw a video which showed that the main function of the grit guard is to stop the swirling of the water and the grit coming back up to the surface when agitated by plunging the mitt into the bucket. I'm now convinced!
So I started thinking along these lines - one bucket with a grit guard and only putting the mitt in the upper portion of the bucket. There are a couple of detailers on You Tube who do a similar routine.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

When i first started getting into it as a hobby i started with 2 cheap buckets from halfords at around £1.50 a bucket just so i could use the 2bm. i never had grit guards but it was a start, then i got a good deal at waxstock last year for buckets lids and grit guards. its a start and is better than nothing


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I was using the word forensic in it's actually meaning as opposed to the gentleman in question or association.

One can always do this on the cheap with two plastic buckets, or large commercial plastic food containers with tight fitting lids. 

The emphasis here is on quality at every step from products, tools or technique. If one starts taking shortcuts or ommisions it may be harder to get quality results. Driving up quality is about consistency doing the right things more often.

Every incremental stage continues to be scrutinized to seek better results, it is a methodology towards excellence.

Professionals have worked hard to develop these strategies, to some extent a novice following these plans can quickly present a quality wash process that from afar seems a simple objective.

As you get more experience in your toolbox these diverse amalgam of step will flow into a process, where the necessity to have equal standards will become more apparent. 

We are happy to help anyone with enhancing knowledge or technique.
Good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I use the 3 bucket method with 2 grit guards in my wash and rinse buckets. I think of my GGs as cheap insurance. If they save me time correcting my paint they are well worth the cheap investment. I also have my buckets in dollies as I am not getting any younger and the buckets are not getting any lighter.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've only ever used the 2bm once, and TBH, never again, takes too much time.



lowejackson said:


> Apex Details uses one bucket but several mitts which are not returned to the bucket after it is done.
> 
> I just use one bucket with my rinseless wash


^^ same here.

Less hassle, and my car is cleaned practically everyday, so therefore never really gets dirty.


----------



## JimBobJones (Aug 6, 2018)

lowejackson said:


> Apex Details uses one bucket but several mitts which are not returned to the bucket after it is done.


Dallas Detailing does this also, starting to like this guy


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

JimBobJones said:


> Dallas Detailing does this also, starting to like this guy
> The Best Way To Use A Foam Cannon - Throw Away Grit Guard! - YouTube


Apex Details and Dallas Detailing are pros, they wash loads of cars daily so they try to get the quickest and safest method.

Im not a pro and I just wash MY car so im not bothered about time I would rather spend the time to perform a 2bm as its the safest.

Things suitable for professionals wont apply to weekend warriors.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> Apex Details and Dallas Detailing are pros, they wash loads of cars daily so they try to get the quickest and safest method.
> 
> Im not a pro and I just wash MY car so im not bothered about time I would rather spend the time to perform a 2bm as its the safest.
> 
> Things suitable for professionals wont apply to weekend warriors.


I really like Brian at Apex, everything he does it thorough and well thought out but Scott at Dallas Detailing is hit and miss a lot of the time. He could have an excellent video with some great advice then follows it up with absolute nonsense and dross.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Scott at Dallas Detailing is hit and miss a lot of the time. He could have an excellent video with some great advice then follows it up with absolute nonsense and dross.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


could not agree more, some vids are so useful and then comes out this a total nonsense vid


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Firm believer in 2BM









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> 3bm too don't forget. 1 purely for wheels.


That's what I do, separate bucket for wheels


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

crxftyyy said:


> Firm believer in 2BM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be changing your snow foam if that's the sort of dirt you're getting in your rinse bucket. The only time I see that sort of dirt is with my wheels and I use a 3rd bucket just for them.


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

neilmcl said:


> I'd be changing your snow foam if that's the sort of dirt you're getting in your rinse bucket. The only time I see that sort of dirt is with my wheels and I use a 3rd bucket just for them.


It was a mates car trying some freebies I'd got. Put on a shelf never to be used again, god awful

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> I'd be changing your snow foam if that's the sort of dirt you're getting in your rinse bucket. The only time I see that sort of dirt is with my wheels and I use a 3rd bucket just for them.


Totally. A thorough pre-wash is crucial in avoiding wash marring. You'll even find that both buckets remain remarkably clean.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

4 bucket method for me:

2 for the car - one with wash, one for rinsing with grit guard

2 for the wheels - one with wash, one for rinsing with grit guard


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

nogrille said:


> 4 bucket method for me:
> 
> 2 for the car - one with wash, one for rinsing with grit guard
> 
> 2 for the wheels - one with wash, one for rinsing with grit guard


Never get near the car with all those buckets!

I do the wheels last using the same two buckets.


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting debate! I personally have not washed my car with a mitt/sponge for months. I just use BH Auto foam through a pressure sprayer and then pressure rinse off. I am using recycled rain water so there is no need to dry it. This gets 90% of the dirt off the car, which is mainly bird bombs and i am happy with the finish afterwards. I dont do a lot of miles in the car though, less than 10 a day, sometimes none. 

However the pictures above have convinced me to use 2BM when i do next use my incredimit. I didn't realise how dirty the rinse water could be.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

2 BM for me but NO Grit guard, I don't let the mitt anywhere near The bottom of the Bucket.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It's an interesting topic, defiantly agree you need 2 buckets for the shampoo and rinse stage. Grit guards I'm not so sure. You take your soapy wash mitt and wash a section, you rinse it and all the dirt falls to the bottom.Now if that dirts just been on your panel and hasn't scratched your paint theoretically if you put it back onto your mitt it shouldn't scratch it. 

If grit guards are designed to keep stuff at the bottom they do work. I certainly don't rinse my mitt on them 2 inch from the bottom disturbing all the settlement flicking it back up towards the mitt. 

I also see people dunk there mitt straight from the rinse bucket back into the shampoo without wringing it out. I don't like doing that as 
(1 your potentially adding dirty rinse water into clean shampoo 
(2 every time you add more rinse water into your shampoo bucket your diluting the shampoo ratio. It may not be a lot but it is still happening.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

This was my rinse bucket on a car that was only slightly dirty and had been snow foamed and rinsed already.










still skeptical?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Now tell me it's no good using 2bm,,this is after washing both my 4x4's

















Andy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Tyrefitter said:


> Now tell me it's no good using 2bm,,this is after washing both my 4x4's
> 
> Andy


You didn't change the water between cars?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Fairtony said:


> You didn't change the water between cars?


No,,I always wash the RRS 1st then the pickup second with same water then I do the wheels on both vehicles with the same water.

Andy


----------

